# Social Welfare collection date



## Tomo81 (27 Aug 2012)

Hi

I was wondering if I am unable to collect my dole tomorrow when I always do, will I be able to collect it on Wed or Thurs or does it just go back into the govt pocket? In other words, is it kept at the post office for a few days or if you miss your date its gone? thanks

Tom


----------



## gipimann (27 Aug 2012)

You can collect it up to the Tuesday of the week after your regular payment date. 

If your payment day is tomorrow, then it will remain in the post office until next Tuesday.


----------

